# Reptile shows/meets in Kent



## Squeekita (Aug 26, 2012)

Hi all,

I've never been to a reptile show/meet before but my partner and I would really love to go to one.

I was wondering if anyone knew of any in the South East of England for this year? 

(We would possibly be looking at buying some Ackies if any there)

Preferably near Kent.

Thanks.


----------



## Hannah81 (Nov 19, 2008)

Thre are none in Kent - the section above will have details about what shows are happeneing and where.

The closest to you would be Kempton Park in August.


----------



## BeckyL (Nov 12, 2008)

There used to be one in Maidstone, but sadly no more.

Kempton is probably the nearest. I'm planning to make the drive up there in August. :2thumb:


----------



## raymaral (Feb 1, 2013)

Kent needs some, deffinately should bring one back in Maidstone, would be great to have one in walking distance :lol2:


----------

